# How does your HDMI work?



## dlhuse (Apr 3, 2006)

mitch672 said:


> Most likely your receiver had not rebooted or reset after the recent (3 weeks ago or so) software load... when you rebooted it, you activated it.. Don't worry, the HDMI port does not work for most people any more. We are ALL using component for now. Mitch





Ron Barry said:


> You are correct Mitch some people have been forced to used component for now. However, it is definitely not all.


So let's find out how many there are?

Poll time

1 HDMI works like a charm
2 HDMI used to work but flaked out
3 HDMI never worked
4 I never bother trying HDMI


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well as I said.. My Sony Grand Wega works with HDMI to DVI and my Sony Wega also works with DVI to DVI.

I am seeing some audio break up but I do get video and audio.

Well it is definitely not ALL.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I have to admit that I had not tried the HMDI connection because of the need to buy another cable. Plus my home theater receiver doesn't support it and I didn't want to change my set up.

I was considering it when I started hearing about the problems with the HDMI. I will probably get a cable soon. I want to see both if mine works and if it is better than component with my TV.


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

Its not just "work" or "doesn't work"

Ask this:

Does your HDMI port with with a PURE HDMI to HDMI cable?

OR

Is your HDMI port working with an HDMI to DVI cable?

See, the issue is the HDMI handshake, which only occurs with the pure HDMI to HDMI cable. HDMI to DVI cable is NOT subject to the same issue / problem. I think you'll find those of us using HDMI to HDMI are having the issue...

Just a suggestion.

Mitch


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually once a poll is started it cannot be edited at least that I am unable to. 

I agree Mitch that HDMI to DVI would not have the same handshake issue as HDMI to HDMI and the issue we are discussing should only occur with HDMI to HDMI from what I have seen reported. 

However, my vote was for HDMI to HDMI and I have read other posts of people successfully using HDMI to HDMI. I think we can conclude the following.

1) It is a HDMI to HDMI issue.
2) It does not effect all configurations. % of people effected is unknown.
3) For the people effected, a percentage of them have a work around by using component. For some, component may not be a viable workaround.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have had very few problems with my HDMI to HDMI or my HDMI to DVI. I opted to select the #1 question as it is most applicable.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I voted that mine works fine, which it does, but since then the dicussion of pure HDMI or HDMI to DVI came up and I wanted to note that I am going HDMI -> DVI Adapter -> DVI -> HDMI Cable. The only reason I'm not HDMI pure is because I already had a DVI -> HDMI cable from my 921 days and when I got my 942 it had the adapter in it, which worked fine so I have never spent the money to get a true HDMI cable.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

HDMI to DVI has worked perfectly.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Apr 5, 2006)

Mine was working perfectly until Friday when it crapped out during a reboot. Tried changing to three different HDMI cables with no luck. Did get a picture back a couple of times during the many times of plugging/unplugging but no sound. Now nothing at all. My TV is a Samsung 50" DLP HL-P5085W, less than 2 years old. All other connections work great. This sucks.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

mitch672 said:


> Its not just "work" or "doesn't work"
> 
> Ask this:
> 
> ...


I think there may be two problems with the 622, software and hardware. My first unit hooked through HDMI -DVI HDMI died after a month. The new box has been working fine through the same cables. I can try HDMI - HDMI just to see if your theory works. But now I am afraid to mess with it since it has been working great:nono:


----------



## Allin4greeN (Aug 2, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> ...I agree Mitch that HDMI to DVI would not have the same handshake issue as HDMI to HDMI and the issue we are discussing should only occur with HDMI to HDMI from what I have seen reported...


I'm guessing the "handshake" refers to HDCP? What if the DVI input is HDCP compliant, shouldn't it be the same issue?

I haven't tried the HDMI out on my 622... but I've had zero problems with HDMI output from my DVD player to HDCP compliant DVI input on my monitor. I know, apples and oranges, but my point is... if it's HDCP handshaking issues causing the problem, why wouldn't I experience similar problems with an HDCP compliant DVI connection?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I was actually talking in a more general case and not HDCP specific. I am definitely not well versed in HDMI/DVI wire level protocol and I was drawing my conclusions based off experience users were reporting on this issue. After re-reading the thread, I could see where it could happen under both conditions given my limited HDMI/DVI knowledge. I mainly stepped in to clarify that this issues is definitely not being experience by all. 

Looks like I wonder off a bit.


----------



## Allin4greeN (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm not too well versed with HDCP either, by any means... I just had genuine questions about the problem, which looks like a small percentage of folks are experiencing.

I didn't mean to put you on the spot but, like chrisjs mentioned, it sounds like hardware and software issues could be to blame. I think there was some allusion to this very early on in the 622's production cycle?


----------



## mitch672 (Feb 28, 2006)

That might be true if where just the 622 having the issue; I have the same problem with my 211... worked while the installer was there, UNTIL it took the software upgrade, then HDMI to HDMI totally stopped working. I have been using component since the INSTALLER was here... It is ABSOLUTLEY a software issue, since, IT WORKED before the receiver took the software download; I worked with the installer while it was connected via HDMI... when the download was done, no more HDMI, and I had to use the component cable. How does that have anything to do with hardware?



Allin4greeN said:


> It sounds like hardware and software issues could be to blame. I think there was some allusion to this very early on in the 622's production cycle?


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

mitch672 said:


> That might be true if where just the 622 having the issue; I have the same problem with my 211... worked while the installer was there, UNTIL it took the software upgrade, then HDMI to HDMI totally stopped working. I have been using component since the INSTALLER was here... It is ABSOLUTLEY a software issue, since, IT WORKED before the receiver took the software download; I worked with the installer while it was connected via HDMI... when the download was done, no more HDMI, and I had to use the component cable. How does that have anything to do with hardware?


Mitch, I agree it soundls like your situation is a software problem, but I do think there are also hardware problems too. In my case the HDMI died while I was watching a show and by tapping on the front panel to open the door to do a reset it started working again, for a few minutes then died for good. I don't think this could be software??? Replacing the unit solved my problem and I have been running fine since. Although now after reading your post I am afraid to cycle the power I wish I would have brought my bad unit into work and tested it before I sent it back. I have the equipment to verify if it is HDMI signal is compliant but I figured it was not outputing anything since it didn't work on several display devices that worked with it previously, and I can only test signal quality not EDID verification.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

I have a cheap $15 HDMI to HDMI cable that works great. One time I lost sound but a reset fixed that.

-JB


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Drat. My wife's 622 was installed nine days ago. The HDMI has worked perfectly and I answered the poll as such.

This AM the HDMI stopped working altogether - no picture & no sound. Called Dish, no help. Component looks great so I'll live with it. The CSR says she bets that if I periodically try the HDMI connection that it will mysteriously start working on it. She says known problem, they're working on a software fix.


----------



## cmason (Apr 16, 2006)

dlhuse said:


> So let's find out how many there are?
> 
> Poll time
> 
> ...


#2 for me. 622 installed 4/21.


----------

